

The Syndicate Wars sequel 15 years in the making - jonyami
http://www.redbull.com/uk/en/stories/1331610579076/satellite-reign-syndicate-wars-returns-at-last

======
eliasmacpherson
A youtube user has posted a video run of the original game including shots of
the mission emails from maritz, which can be read in fullscreen. I love the
plots in games of this ilk from the nineties, syndicate and system shock are
among my favourites.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nycxPg6lJmk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nycxPg6lJmk)

------
valuegram
Here's the actual kickstarter campaign:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/5livesstudios/satellite-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/5livesstudios/satellite-
reign)

~~~
jb17
Although the kickstarter campaign is over, they still accept pledges towards
their stretch goals:

[http://satellitereign.com/pledge/](http://satellitereign.com/pledge/)

------
theklub
Redbull.com is a random source for this information, just saying. Anyway I'm a
huge fan of Syndicate and used to play it on Atari Jaguar so I can't wait for
this.

~~~
colmvp
Redbull is a pretty notable backer of e-sports.
[http://www.redbull.com/us/en/esports](http://www.redbull.com/us/en/esports)

------
lnanek2
Nice to hear. Syndicate Wars was a lot of fun. I have no interest in FPS
games, except maybe Portal, so good to hear they are staying true to the
format.

------
NittLion78
I loved this series so much. Challenging, interesting, cyberpunk.

Best of luck to these guys. I'm 100% in on whatever they create.

